# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Random tank shots and DIY equipment



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

top of c02 reactor








top of c02 reactor with bubbles out of focus 








right side of tank








middle of tank








left side of tank








hood with fans








filter setup








digidoc on hood








female betta








co2 reactor


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

top of c02 reactor








top of c02 reactor with bubbles out of focus 








right side of tank








middle of tank








left side of tank








hood with fans








filter setup








digidoc on hood








female betta








co2 reactor


----------



## MikeCZE (Feb 11, 2006)

How did you rig up the hard drive fans to the rest of the electrical setup in your hood? I was tempted to try something similar with my PC retrofit but didn't know if the wiring on the fans would handle the current going to the light.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I bought a 12 volt ac adapter from radio shack and have it built in my hood.


----------

